# How Long Does it Take to Receive a First-Time Adult Passport from Overseas?



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any help anyone could give me on this front would be most appreciated.

I applied for my first-time British passport from the US. I submitted the application online on the 6th of February and had all the supporting materials in by the 21st of February. I'm wondering approximately how long it takes for the application to be fully processed and the passport shipped out.

The reason I'm a little anxious about this is that I recently found out I have to go abroad this summer (in early July). Since my US passport was needed to process the UK passport application, I am currently passport-less. If I'm going to be in a position where I have to get a new US passport in order to travel, I'd rather know sooner than later.

So...does anyone have any experience with applying for their first UK passport from the US that could share how long it took to receive? The website says six weeks, but it's already been longer than six weeks and I found some sites that suggested it could take six months...so....

Thanks!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Says at least 6 weeks, hence it coukd be a lot longer. Do you not need an interview for a first passport as an adult?


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe? The website says, "You may have to attend an interview for a first adult passport."

Has anyone had experience with this and know how long it takes (and/or how often interviews are requested)?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Interview depends on how you got your citizenship, if things need to be checked. If you have a straightforward claim to a passport or were recently granted citizenship so background was checked it wont be needed.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

_shel said:


> Interview depends on how you got your citizenship, if things need to be checked. If you have a straightforward claim to a passport or were recently granted citizenship so background was checked it wont be needed.


This isn't necessarily true. I applied for my passport shortly after being naturalized, and I had to go in for an interview. But I'm living in the UK. I don't know if it's different if you live abroad.


----------



## mac2getrich (Apr 13, 2014)

rachadler2003 said:


> Any help anyone could give me on this front would be most appreciated.
> 
> I applied for my first-time British passport from the US. I submitted the application online on the 6th of February and had all the supporting materials in by the 21st of February. I'm wondering approximately how long it takes for the application to be fully processed and the passport shipped out.
> 
> ...


 Hello dear, am in a situation as u, like u I completed all documents feb 15 frm Nigeria and I was told 6 weeks but 8 weeks has gone and no responses and am worried my documents original were sent and I was also wondering hw the IPS interview will be done as the location for it is suppose to be an hour drive frm ur home?


----------



## ewylde (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, 
Just wondering if the original poster got the passport back yet, and if so how long it took?

We will be applying for our newborn baby's UK passport over the summer (also from Colorado) and are a bit nervous about how long it will take. Any update on your experience would be appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

ewylde said:


> We will be applying for our newborn baby's UK passport over the summer (also from Colorado) and are a bit nervous about how long it will take. Any update on your experience would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi there, I sent my daughter's passport application from CT just over a week ago. I had submitted the application online a month prior. 

I just visited the passport office's website and found this information:

*Durham Passport Office*

_One of the seven Passport Office’s in the United Kingdom is situated in Durham and is open Monday to Friday from 8.30am to 5.00pm and also Saturday from 9.00am until 3.00pm. The office renders both the Fast Track and Premium passports.

However securing a first British passport will take up to 6 weeks unless its a c*hilds first time passport as they can utilize the 7 day Fast Track service*._

I don't believe there was a check box for this on the form when we filled it out but you may want to double check as and when you submit your daughter's application. I will be giving the Durham office (my daughter's passport was mailed to the Durham office) a call to find out if this is an automatic service or not. I'll update you if I hear anything.

***Updated*** My source information is not from an official passport office, my apologies!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Different procedures apply for applying from abroad.


----------



## ewylde (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Hope your daughter's passport comes back quickly, and thanks for offering to keep me posted. We'll be very keen to hear how yours got on.


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

No problem!

As Joppa mentioned, the rules are different when applying from abroad.

The OP's question did make me concerned, however, and so I have sent an inquiry to the *official* UK Passport office via their online email inquiry system (I included my daughter's passport application number, which is provided once an online application is successfully submitted) asking what the typical turn around time is when applying for a child's first passport from overseas; I'll update this thread once I hear back from them.


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Update: Still Nothing*

They received my passport application in mid-February and still I've heard absolutely nothing back -- no letters, no updates, nothing. (I'm also applying from Colorado, by the way.)

I am getting pretty nervous as they have my US passport too, and I need to leave the country at the beginning of July.

Anyone know if there's a number I could call to talk to someone over there (rather than a machine)? Even if they could just send me my US passport back, it'd be sufficient. I worry that I'll have to get a replacement US passport (which costs a lot of money and may render my British application invalid, which is also a HUGE waste of money). 

Ironically, I'll be flying to England on this trip...


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

I used the online inquiry form a couple of weeks ago and I received a response w/in 24 hours telling me to use their online portal to track the status of my application (I applied online), which I did. I have been checking this daily and it says the same thing - that my forms have been received and are being processed. I am also travelling to the UK in July (the passport is for my daughter) so I plan to follow up using the online inquiry process if I don't see a status change by the end of this week.

I am sure you have this, but here is the link to the official status check/inquiry routes: https://www.gov.uk/track-passport-application

Good luck! I'll update this thread if I have any more news - please do the same


----------



## ewylde (Aug 12, 2012)

Good luck rachadler and emanken! I hope you get a positive response soon - I know how stressful it is to have your passport held up with a trip on the horizon.

Thanks for the tip about being able to track the application - at least that's something. Although not particularly helpful when it just tells you it's 'being processed' for ages!

Looking forward to updates when you get more news.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

We are applying for my grandson from abroad and they are saying 4 - 6 weeks


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

If you get close to your travel dates and have not received your passports, you could consider getting a second US passport which will have a two year validity. People who travel a lot for business and who often need visas for this travel find the second passport gives them the flexibility they need to continue traveling while waiting for visas for future trips.

Second Passport | Embassy of the United States


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> If you get close to your travel dates and have not received your passports, you could consider getting a second US passport which will have a two year validity. People who travel a lot for business and who often need visas for this travel find the second passport gives them the flexibility they need to continue traveling while waiting for visas for future trips.
> 
> Second Passport | Embassy of the United States


I thought we were talking about a British passport?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

The OP had to submit her US passport with the UK passport application and so is currently passportless. The second US passport would allow for international travel in the interim.


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> If you get close to your travel dates and have not received your passports, you could consider getting a second US passport which will have a two year validity. People who travel a lot for business and who often need visas for this travel find the second passport gives them the flexibility they need to continue traveling while waiting for visas for future trips.
> 
> Second Passport | Embassy of the United States


Thank you @Pallykin! This is truly helpful! I had no idea second US passports existed. And apparently, you can expedite them too, just like a replacement passport. 

This is truly a huge relief that even if I have to pay for another US passport, at least I won't have wasted all that money applying for a British passport.


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

Quick update from us: I heard back from HMPO and they let me know that they received all of our documentation on April 27 and that I should review the online guidelines for the country I am applying from to confirm processing times. According to this link: http://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports applications from the US for US born children applying for their first passport take *at least* ten weeks. We need her passport before then and so I have asked for them to return it to us - I will apply for it when we arrive in the UK.


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's annoying that it's so complicated! I'm sorry about that. I've still heard nothing back from them, but I guess it's good to know it takes at least 10 weeks for someone like me. Still...they received all my info in _February_. I would think I would have heard _something _by now... It's a little weird.


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Update: Passport Received!*

Just wanted to update everyone on this thread that as of today (approximately 3 months after the UK embassy received my application and supporting materials), I have received my UK passport. Yay!

Supporting materials get sent back separately, so I'm not sure when I'll get my US passport and other documents back, but this is a great start.

As an FYI for anyone who is curious, the details are as follows:

1) Although I was born in the US (in the '70s), I am a British citizen by birth because I was born to two British citizens (dad is Czech by birth, but naturalized as a British citizen; mom is British by birth) who registered my birth with the British Embassy.

2) This was my first British passport as I did not know I was a British citizen until my dad found the British birth certificate last year.

3) Even though this was my first British passport, I was not asked to come in for an interview.


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations rachadler2003! I'm so pleased for you. Thanks for all the feedback - hopefully ours will be ready soon as well


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, emanken! Hope you get yours soon, too!


----------



## sternmic (May 30, 2014)

rachadler2003 said:


> Any help anyone could give me on this front would be most appreciated.
> 
> I applied for my first-time British passport from the US. I submitted the application online on the 6th of February and had all the supporting materials in by the 21st of February. I'm wondering approximately how long it takes for the application to be fully processed and the passport shipped out.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Did you get the passport, and how long did it take? Would really appreciate if you could please let me know asap as I am going through the same process too!


----------



## emanken (Aug 1, 2013)

sternmic said:


> Hi there
> 
> Did you get the passport, and how long did it take? Would really appreciate if you could please let me know asap as I am going through the same process too!


Hi there, check two or three posts up - she got her passport after three months


----------



## rachadler2003 (Dec 23, 2013)

sternmic said:


> Hi there
> 
> Did you get the passport, and how long did it take? Would really appreciate if you could please let me know asap as I am going through the same process too!


Yep, Sternmic, as emanken said, it's right up there. 

More details, in case you want them: 

-- I submitted the online application on February 6th.

-- I sent my supplementary materials via UK registered mail on February 20th (my parents were in England so I had them bring the documentation with them for my countersignatory to sign).

-- The supplementary materials were received on February 20th. I confirmed this by emailing [email protected] . As a side note, it took quite a bit of back and forth (several days of it) with them to get this response. Initially they told me they had no record of my application and that I must have applied via an incorrect channel.

-- I heard absolutely nothing from them between that email in March and receiving my passport. Up until two days before I received my passport (the last time I checked before DHL delivered it), their website said it was being processed.

-- I just got the passport a few days ago on May 27th. My supplementary materials were mailed separately and should arrive today via DHL.


----------

